# Nevermore



## Ravenwolf (Jan 14, 2016)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
CPU: i7-5930k
Motherboard: MSI X99A SLI Krait
Memory: 16GB Kingston HyperX Savage DDR4
GPU:  EVGA SC GTX 980 Ti
Storage: Samsung 850 Pro and 850 EVOx2
Case:  Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
PSU:  EVGA 1200w P2 
CPU Waterblock: Heatkiller IV Pro Copper/AN
GPU Waterblock: EKWB FC-980 TitanX/GTX 980Ti
Radiator 1: Black Ice SR-1 360mm
Radiator 2: Black Ice SR-1 240mm
Pump:  Uber 655 Fully Modded D5
Monitor: AOC U3477PQU

*Mods:*
Case Modifications:  Custom Shroud with venting, LED-lit acrylic mounting blocks and rear LED block, and modifications for cabling and watercooling.

This was my first fully customized PC build, Once I had all of the parts, it took a little over a month (lot of hours a day) to complete.  Have been very happy with the results and had a fantastic time bringing it all together.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2016)

congratz, clean and i love it
you do it pretty good, the tubing and black interior and black hardware with clear liquid? = big thumbs


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2016)

Good job, nice pictures, description and concept. This is a perfect example of proper use of lighting effects. The  acrylic mounting is superb.


----------



## Ravenwolf (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you both for the compliments.  It was quite the experience building it and have been very pleased with everything.  Of course, now the bug has really bitten and want to do more


----------



## spaceprowler (Jan 20, 2016)

Not a big fan of the case..... but not against it at all !  Very well built ..... sweet components..... and just masterful build quality ! This is one of the highest scores I have given and I generally don't even comment ! But this is worthwhile and wanted to give kudos on a great build ! Not only your design and build a beautiful custom PC .... you also used high performance components !!! Love the craftsmanship and detail ! Clean and I bet runs awesome ! Performance wise mine is probably pretty close except for cooling, but not near the quality of build !
Great Job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravenwolf (Jan 20, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to have a look and for leaving such an amazing compliment.  It is very thoughtful and I appreciate it.  This build was definitely a labor of love and a lot of planning went into it.  So far, it is running fantastic and I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 29, 2016)

How much space do you have between the top rad and the memory? Doesn't look like you could fit memory with tall heatspreaders under there.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Very nice, I would have used U.V. reactive fans on the top to give a subtle white glow if possible, apart from that it's close to perfect.


----------

